

Dropbox 2048 - m4tthumphrey
https://dropbox2048.site44.com

======
isamuel
This is a great demonstration of a feature I didn't know existed—using Dropbox
to save application-level data. I'm sure I'm just behind the curve, but there
are probably a lot of us back here. Nice move, DB.

~~~
izzydata
I'm not particularly informed on this, but what makes this different then just
hosting a text file and reading the text file? I wouldn't imagine anything
needs to be specialized for this.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Because when you do it this way, you don't have to host the text file. This
doesn't seem like a big deal when we're talking about 2048 saves, but a
imagine a book reader or image editor.

I actually tried to do something like this for a Comic Book reader, but the
Dropbox API didn't allow for file requests to be made through JS:
[http://rkuykendall.com/articles/web-slinger-comic-
reader/](http://rkuykendall.com/articles/web-slinger-comic-reader/)

~~~
smarx
You should actually be able to use the full Dropbox API from JavaScript. See
[https://github.com/dropbox/dropbox-js](https://github.com/dropbox/dropbox-js)
and
[https://www.dropbox.com/developers/datastore/docs/js](https://www.dropbox.com/developers/datastore/docs/js).

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Ah, so it works for the full API but not the chooser? or have they fixed the
content servers? This is what Dropbox Support originally told me when I
contacted them about the problem:

> Thanks for writing in. It looks like the issue here is that our content
> servers (dl.dropbox.com) don't currently allow arbitrary cross domain access
> in JavaScript. (This doesn't apply to accessing the file directly in your
> browser, or downloading to your server locally, which is generally what one
> would do with the link returned by Chooser.) […] This is something that
> would need to be enabled on our side, so I'll be sure to pass this on as
> feedback.

~~~
smarx
I think I'm missing some context, but this probably isn't the right place to
figure it out. Ping me on email (smarx@dropbox.com) if you want, though!

------
frade33
keeping them coming, as I just started collecting all of these 2048 things
here. [http://2048.nerdspace.co/](http://2048.nerdspace.co/) it would be
completed in a day or two, few are already listed.

~~~
ihuman
What software did you use to record your screen? It looks like you're using a
Mac, and all the ones I find are only for Windows.

~~~
frade33
[http://www.cockos.com/licecap/](http://www.cockos.com/licecap/) (mac/win)

------
rbonvall
Nice demonstration of a simple feature. 2048 could become the new TodoMVC
([http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)).

------
quasque
That's interesting, does anyone know from where in the Dropbox user interface
such datastores and their contents can be accessed?

~~~
smarx
The blog post
([https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/82/dropbox-2048-save...](https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/82/dropbox-2048-saves-
your-current-game-and-high-scores)) links to it. Here's the direct link to see
your datastores:
[https://www.dropbox.com/developers/apps/datastores](https://www.dropbox.com/developers/apps/datastores).

~~~
quasque
Thanks for the information.

Interesting to note that the datastore isn't really deleted when one revokes
Dropbox access to the app, even though it's no longer listed on the datastores
page - relinking the app to Dropbox resurrects the previous data.

------
andrewchoi
Somehow the blue is more soothing than the yellow/red that the original had.

------
nathell
And so we have 2048 with a corporate touch to it. What next? Microsoft(R)
2048(TM)? Apple i2048?

